# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks plans to celebrate hogmanay with a party

## Lennie

Found this on the official hollyoaks (spoilers) forum - (not sure if it is true)

*Hollyoaks plans to celebrate hogmanay with a party*



Sarah,Hannah and Nicole go to the under 18 disco at the loft and hide in the toilets to stay for the aldult night, desperate for a midnight snog. And there is more fireworks at Becca and Jake as Justin first-foots them. Will he spill the beans about his fling?

Mel hits the booze as she struggles to come to terms with her rape, finally passingout in the Jubilee Gardens.

----------


## Lennie

What does first-foots them mean???

----------


## Debs

> What does first-foots them mean???


was just about to ask the same thing!!

----------


## Lennie

Just found out what it means - Traditionally first person through the door after midnight on New Years Day.

Wonder why J does that - first foots them? I hope J doesnt reveal what happened to Jake, i would like to see what happens next with J and Becca - some more tension filled episodes

----------


## Debs

yeah i cant wait to see what happens next, they just need to snog and get it over and done with!! 

thanks for clearing that up lennie, i tried to find out but noone knew!!

----------


## Angeltigger

I knew Sarah,Hannah and Nicole  were like that.

----------


## Lennie

Isnt hogmanay a scottish thing???

----------


## di marco

> Isnt hogmanay a scottish thing???


thats what i thought

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah it is Scottish, it is just New year

----------


## moonstorm

I really hope Justin does not "first foot" them as it is meant to be someone with very dark hair and not blond, as this is meant to bring bad luck to the household.

----------


## Lennie

I dont think this is happening

----------

